# [SOLVED] Disabling MS GS Wavetable Synth



## vwhatizthiz (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm trying to use Asio4All on FruityLoops Studio 9, but it says that the output on my SigmaTel HD Audio Codec is in use by MS GS Wavetable Synth. I can't find a way to disable it though. I've tried going to the speaker properties, but there's no advanced tab like many forums say there is. I'm running XP. Help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Disabling MS GS Wavetable Synth*

Go to *Control Panel/Sounds and Audio Devices/Sounds* tab/ Take the drop down arrow under *Sound Scheme* and choose *No Sounds*. This will stop Windows from using the Wavetable Synth driver.


----------



## vwhatizthiz (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Disabling MS GS Wavetable Synth*



spunk.funk said:


> Go to *Control Panel/Sounds and Audio Devices/Sounds* tab/ Take the drop down arrow under *Sound Scheme* and choose *No Sounds*. This will stop Windows from using the Wavetable Synth driver.


Tried it. Still doesn't work. The same message still appears. It's really starting to frustrate me.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Disabling MS GS Wavetable Synth*

Go go to Start/Run type *devmgmt.msc* and hit enter. In the Device Manager click on the *+* sign for *Sound, Video and Game Controllers*. Right click the *Sigma Tel High Definition Audio/Properties/Properties tab/Midi Devices and Instruments/Properties*. put a check box in *Do Not Use Midi Features on this Device. *


----------



## vwhatizthiz (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Disabling MS GS Wavetable Synth*



spunk.funk said:


> Go go to Start/Run type *devmgmt.msc* and hit enter. In the Device Manager click on the *+* sign for *Sound, Video and Game Controllers*. Right click the *Sigma Tel High Definition Audio/Properties/Properties tab/Midi Devices and Instruments/Properties*. put a check box in *Do Not Use Midi Features on this Device. *


Worked perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Disabling MS GS Wavetable Synth*

You are Welcome! You can mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools above the first post


----------

